# Who wants to be Admin for a month!?



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Since there's so many of you who don't like how the board is run, I have a proposition for you!

I would like to buy a baby horse this week. If somebody would like to buy the baby horse for me, they can be Admin for a month 

If multiple people would like to chip in, each of you can be moderator for consecutive months.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Does it have to be alive?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

That's one hell of a carrot. You are playing with fire. You also didn't say if it's a real horse you want....or alive:-o


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I can get a horse head from some friends in Jersey. C'mon guys, who can pony up the rest?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I guess I should have clarified that I already know the horse I'm buying - you need to pay for that one :lol:


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome back Mike. Its nice to see you posting again:wink:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I can get a horse head from some friends in Jersey. C'mon guys, who can pony up the rest?



I know where I can find a couple horses' asses.:mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Welcome back Mike. Its nice to see you posting again:wink:


 Right? I can't keep track of your globetrotting. The great white north now, EH?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> I can get a horse head from some friends in Jersey. C'mon guys, who can pony up the rest?


"Pony up the rest" to buy a horse.....bwahahahahahahaha 
If you take care of the head I know a forum where there is no shortage of horses asses LOL


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

David Feliciano said:


> Does it have to be alive?


Now that David was funny as heck man - I needed a good laugh =D>


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike,I applaud you and the MODS.

People make it real hard to want to keep up with things like this board...But also I hope you realize IT IS worth it...

thanks


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Mike,I applaud you and the MODS.
> 
> People make it real hard to want to keep up with things like this board...But also I hope you realize IT IS worth it...
> 
> thanks


Sooo.... I guess you're not paying for my horse then?? ;-)


----------



## Dean Campbell (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for having the board. Really!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Sooo.... I guess you're not paying for my horse then?? ;-)


A good horse here is like about 1 1/2 PH1's.

I think you need to add some cattle prod time with David F.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Sooo.... I guess you're not paying for my horse then?? ;-)


I'm broke and work only part time..why do you think I'm on here so much..???lol
plus I never complained about how this board is run...

If I ran it, I'd have to ban a LOT of people....at least people LIKE you


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> at least people LIKE you


You mean people still remember who I am?? :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I would like to buy a baby horse this week.


I don't want admin Mike, but if you would share the baby you are looking at buying, that would be great? Related to your first mare at all?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> You mean people still remember who I am?? :lol:


I AM your facebook friend my man  THAT means A LOT to me


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I say you let me moderate, and you buy your own horse. LOL

Just give me the God button, and this board will be nice and respectable within hours. 

I guarentee that.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just give me the God button,


NO, no God button for you. You might ban someone I like, and there are quite a few of them, and that would be bad. :razz:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Nope, it is the God button or nothing. Gotta trust when to ponk and when not to ponk.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I say you let me moderate, and you buy your own horse. LOL
> 
> Just give me the God button, and this board will be nice and respectable within hours.
> 
> I guarentee that.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCeIAqeWq3Q


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am pretty sure you don't understand what you post. It is ok though, feel free to keep e-mailing Carol to do Sch over and over again. LOL

Hows that working out for you so far ??


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Nope, it is the God button or nothing. Gotta trust when to ponk and when not to ponk.


 Holy crap, that is a scary thought! I remember back in Nov of 2008 when I had a nightmare of a ****tard being given the God button. That nightmare came true, please tell me this one will not come true also.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That would be socialist fuktard, wouldn't it ? I think he wants the entire country on welfare. More control that way. Maybe he is a dog trainer.

Then again, you say it is scary, but how so ? What are the odds that anyone of any use would just be gone ??


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am pretty sure you don't understand what you post. It is ok though, feel free to keep e-mailing Carol to do Sch over and over again. LOL
> 
> Hows that working out for you so far ??



dumbass... you don't even know that she's looking for another decoy to hold a seminar, I was helping her with names. I guess YOU don't understand what you're posting.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No, not what she tells me, nice try at spinning it though.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> No, not what she tells me, nice try at spinning it though.



I could post the email but I won't do that to her. 


Maybe I'll forward it to you....

In fact my last email was asking her about budget.


Ask her again, you'll know if she's telling the truth or not.

Actually, if you were admin, you could go in there and look for yourself. That would be priceless.

I hereby vote Jeff for admin.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Really ? That would be awesome Chris. AWESOME ! ! ! ! !


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Really ? That would be awesome Chris. AWESOME ! ! ! ! !


Don't you already have your hands full as King of NARA


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Why are you guys always bitshing about shit that dosent mater at al?

Your like scoolgirls on crack!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Chris ...Man up dude..you owe no one an explanation! You get spun easily :wink:



Chris Michalek said:


> I could post the email but I won't do that to her.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll forward it to you....
> ...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Mike...WTF you gonna do with a baby horse? 



Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Since there's so many of you who don't like how the board is run, I have a proposition for you!
> 
> I would like to buy a baby horse this week. If somebody would like to buy the baby horse for me, they can be Admin for a month
> 
> If multiple people would like to chip in, each of you can be moderator for consecutive months.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Then again, you say it is scary, but how so ? What are the odds that anyone of any use would just be gone ??


That is the scary part, YOU would then be the one who decided who would go and who would stay. (Like "the claw" in toy story when they were in that vending machine game full of green aliens)
And if it were up to you, I know that I would be one of the ones on the hit list (so you wouldn't have to see any more LHK commercials)


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> That is the scary part, YOU would then be the one who decided who would go and who would stay. (Like "the claw" in toy story when they were in that vending machine game full of green aliens)
> And if it were up to you, I know that I would be one of the ones on the hit list (so you wouldn't have to see any more LHK commercials)


Mike ...Jeff doesn't have the balls to push the button or pull the trigger...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike,

I have the solution for all the turmoil on the forum......
Charge $10/each for every PM sent to one of the moderators. If the whinny little bitches have to pay? Maybe they'll STFU and pull up their big boy pants?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Mike ...Jeff doesn't have the balls to push the button or pull the trigger...


Oh, I think he would pull the trigger for sure on a few people, like me for one. Hell I think he would kick some people out just for the fun of it, even if he liked them.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> Oh, I think he would pull the trigger for sure on a few people, like me for one. Hell I think he would kick some people out just for the fun of it, even if he liked them.


I think he would have a panic attack...couldn't pull it :grin:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> dumbass... you don't even know that she's looking for another decoy to hold a seminar, I was helping her with names. I guess YOU don't understand what you're posting.
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


YES, I am looking for a decoy to bring in, YES I am bringing other people in. And yes, I did say "I am not opposed to trying new people either". 

It will be when Jeff is here TOO Chris. You want to tell tales out of school? Make sure you have ALL the info, before trying to buddy F**K someone. 
Thank you for trying to start a war there. 

Jeff and I are discussing all of this too. Just as I talked to RR about it as well. Just as I have ALWAYS said....I want to have variety, I won't train differently, but it would open the facility up for being versatile and I just want to put on seminars. 

Heck, I may bring in some Schutzhund trainers JUST for the some of the team. 

Heck, I may bring in all kinds of people. THAT is what the facility is for. 

YOU are the one that PM'd me asking me if I thought about Schutzhund, since it tests the dogs courage, the dog is more likely to protect you and something about suit work.....

And when I told you I wasn't interested, you told me it sounded like Jeff talking when I explained WHY. I told you that I had decided that long BEFORE Jeff was in the picture. 

I appreciate the offers on helping me with decoy recommendations, I truly do. As I told you, budget is tight for that though and I am not sure I can swing it. 

Ya know, Remember the FIRST PM you sent? The VERY first one? 
Don't worry though, I am NOT that much of a bitch to repeat that shit. That would make you look a little bad, no matter who you are talking about.

But you know he will be bugging me to hear what you had to say, so here is your chance to put it on the public forum.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I may poke and prod but I wouldn't reveal anything that is private. It's not how I roll.

If I were going to, I would have already. 

I'm just jesting with Jeff. Not looking for a war, you of all people know I didn't want conflict with him or anyone else. He chose conflict.

I do agree with everybody, it's childish and I need to stop because I do have better things to do than sit here and egg Jeff on. He's an easy target, I am too.... that's the truth behind it all.

Peace out.





Carol Boche said:


> YES, I am looking for a decoy to bring in, YES I am bringing other people in. And yes, I did say "I am not opposed to trying new people either".
> 
> It will be when Jeff is here TOO Chris. You want to tell tales out of school? Make sure you have ALL the info, before trying to buddy F**K someone.
> Thank you for trying to start a war there.
> ...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I may poke and prod but I wouldn't reveal anything that is private. It's not how I roll.
> 
> If I were going to, I would have already.
> 
> ...


You created the conflict on this issue. You repeated something in a private message that I sent YOU, granted it wasn't all that private, but you still repeated it. PERIOD!!!

Please leave me the F**K out of conflict. I am friends with Jeff, I have seminars with Jeff.....but leave me out of the middle of your guys' bullshit. PERIOD!!! 

I have said it once, and I am saying it AGAIN...Jeff can do what he wants, he is a big boy, but that doesn't make me or any of my team act the same way. It's funny as hell at times though, I will admit that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike, how much for the damn horse? One month with full admin rights?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Carole I hate Country but I like your spirit. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUXBCdt5IPg



Carol Boche said:


> You created the conflict on this issue. You repeated something in a private message that I sent YOU, granted it wasn't all that private, but you still repeated it. PERIOD!!!
> 
> Please leave me the F**K out of conflict. I am friends with Jeff, I have seminars with Jeff.....but leave me out of the middle of your guys' bullshit. PERIOD!!!
> 
> I have said it once, and I am saying it AGAIN...Jeff can do what he wants, he is a big boy, but that doesn't make me or any of my team act the same way. It's funny as hell at times though, I will admit that.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike, my apologies, but it seems as if the kiddies don't want to discuss your offer. You of course have the power to reopen this thread but as of now, it's ..........


----------

